# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Hà Lội có bác nào yêu khoa học và mạo hiểm

## giaiphapcnc

Tình hình em có ấp ủ cái giống AKZ250 của Tàu cũng lâu lâu rồi, mà chưa có dịp bắt tay vào làm. Em định ra Tết bắt tay vào nghiên cứu , việc nghiên cứu này có thể kéo dài hàng tháng, hàng năm  :Big Grin:  mới cho ra kết quả. Phần điện tử em cũng bỏ mất 5 năm rồi, nên giờ bắt tay vào cũng mệt, viết Plugin chắc là được. Ko biết ở HN có bác nào cùng sở thích với e ko ah.

----------


## diy1102

Sở thích em có, nhưng sở trình thì không có.

----------

giaiphapcnc

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Thế đi chém gió cũng được ah, trong này có bác lkcnc và haianheletric thỉnh thoảng e gặp  :Big Grin:

----------

lkcnc

----------


## lkcnc

Chú chạy qua anh đi, hehe cũng đã ngâm thêm nhiều thứ ngâm cứu rồi

----------

giaiphapcnc

----------


## itanium7000

Board này dùng ARM7 và CPLD EMP240T, trong đó con ARM7 có vẻ cũ quá rồi.

----------

giaiphapcnc

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Em nghiên cứu cái gì cũng lâu, nên cứ làm từng bước bác ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> Chú chạy qua anh đi, hehe cũng đã ngâm thêm nhiều thứ ngâm cứu rồi


Ok bác, lúc nào rảnh e qua chơi

----------


## nhatson

> Board này dùng ARM7 và CPLD EMP240T, trong đó con ARM7 có vẻ cũ quá rồi.


có phiên bản chạy STM32 rồi ah, dù sao thì phần xử lí step pluse vẫn là cpld/fpga

----------

giaiphapcnc, itanium7000, lkcnc

----------


## lkcnc

Hôm nay Bác itanium đã qua nhưng  bận quá chỉ kịp nc cnc chưa kịp trà đá, chú Thắng rảnh cuối tuần qua nhà anh, chỗ nhà anh vừa cafe cnc thoải mái

----------

itanium7000

----------


## giaiphapcnc

> Hôm nay Bác itanium đã qua nhưng  bận quá chỉ kịp nc cnc chưa kịp trà đá, chú Thắng rảnh cuối tuần qua nhà anh, chỗ nhà anh vừa cafe cnc thoải mái


Đợt này em còn mấy việc chưa xong. Đầu tháng 12 bác nhé :d

----------


## itanium7000

> Hôm nay Bác itanium đã qua nhưng  bận quá chỉ kịp nc cnc chưa kịp trà đá, chú Thắng rảnh cuối tuần qua nhà anh, chỗ nhà anh vừa cafe cnc thoải mái


Bác có mấy món đồ cũng hay ghê. Địa điểm chỗ bác đẹp thật, thích cafe trà đá gì cũng quá phù hợp với khung cảnh bên hồ như vậy.

----------

lkcnc

----------

